# Rummy nose tetras and cherry shrimp



## daza.141 (7 Oct 2012)

i have some cherry shrimp and i thought id put one on my tank to see how the fish reacted to it and one of my silver tip tetras ate it :/ and i was planning on getting a load of rummy nose tetras will they eat my shrimp if i was to put the shrimp in with them ?


----------



## Gfish (7 Oct 2012)

I once kept cherries with rummynose as well as embers and they did fine. 
Give me a PM if you're looking to buy some 
Cheers
Gavin


----------



## johnski (7 Oct 2012)

I've kept the together too. The adult shrimp were fine, but the babies got mauled.


----------



## geoffbark (7 Oct 2012)

I have shrimp and rumys together. All is fine


----------



## plantbrain (8 Oct 2012)

The rummy's do eat the shrimp..........smaller ones particularly.
After a molt etc.

I still have plenty in my 120 Gallon, but the production of shrimp dropped down to near zero.
Before I had an extra 30-50 a week.

So they will eat every last one.......but they do eat them.


----------



## foxfish (8 Oct 2012)

There was a picture posted just recently of a rummy nose with a big shrimp in its mouth!


----------

